# best duck call



## Elkanddeer98 (Jun 19, 2014)

I want to get a new duck call for Christmas. I feel it will be a good investment so I am finally going to break down and spend the money. If money didn't matter, what would be your go-to duck call? Thanks!


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Foiles! I have had a my foiles call for ten years and it is the best. I would but another one if something happened to the current one I have.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sawbillslayer said:


> Foiles! I have had a my foiles call for ten years and it is the best. I would but another one if something happened to the current one I have.


 I hear they have good calls, but I can't come to support a poacher and his company. My go to call is the Buck Gardner Mallard Hammer and his Spitfire when it gets real cold since it's impossible to make it stick. They're cheap, but don't let the price fool you about quality.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

check out duck lander calls they are awesome calls.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I hear they have good calls, but I can't come to support a poacher and his company. My go to call is the Buck Gardner Mallard Hammer and his Spitfire when it gets real cold since it's impossible to make it stick. They're cheap, but don't let the price fool you about quality.


This!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

There's a sticky thread on the waterfowl forum about this, really good info.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/64602-duck-calls.html

I'm getting a Duck Commander Duck Picker this weekend, but have never used a call. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I bought a Zink ATM recently. I like it, but I think I have some tuning to do before I'm completely happy. It takes a little more air pressure to blow than I would like too. Never sticks or freezes though, which is nice.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't really know if there is a "best" duck call, but there are definitely lots of very good ones. Keep in mind money definitely does not buy happiness when it comes to duck calls. Still have to practice a lot to get the best of what they have to offer. Lots of mid range priced calls preform every bit as good as high dollar ones. If your not a good single reed operator and want a good higher end call get an Echo Meat hanger or DRT. Both can be run as singles as well and sound awesome either way. RNT's alpha 2 and short barrel are both awesome calls as well. If you want more of a personal/custom call, call up RM calls or duck lander as suggested earlier, both of those makers put out a great quality call. The list goes on for days.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Save your money and buy more shotgun shells. Duck calls are overrated and over used. If you really feel you need one hanging around your neck, buy a duck whistle. You can make more duck sounds with it than just a dumb old hen mallard call that the other 300 people around you are using.:mrgreen: 
On a side note, I have a bunch of calls mostly made from cocobolo wood that I rarely use. I have an old Lohman duck call that I use when ducks absolutely just won't drop in on their own. (Most of the time they still won't) 
I believe decoy presentation is far more critical and important than blowing a duck call. If your decoy spread is presented correctly for the situation you are hunting, there is no need for a duck call. Those ducks are going to drop in. Goose hunting is another story.:shock: I don't mean to pi$$ anyone off. I know how guys love their calls, just go to any WMA and listen to all the meat grinder heroes.


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Save your money and buy more shotgun shells. Duck calls are overrated and over used. If you really feel you need one hanging around your neck, buy a duck whistle. You can make more duck sounds with it than just a dumb old hen mallard call that the other 300 people around you are using.:mrgreen:
> On a side note, I have a bunch of calls mostly made from cocobolo wood that I rarely use. I have an old Lohman duck call that I use when ducks absolutely just won't drop in on their own. (Most of the time they still won't)
> I believe decoy presentation is far more critical and important than blowing a duck call. If your decoy spread is presented correctly for the situation you are hunting, there is no need for a duck call. Those ducks are going to drop in. Goose hunting is another story.:shock: I don't mean to pi$$ anyone off. I know how guys love their calls, just go to any WMA and listen to all the meat grinder heroes.


So true! My boy only lets me use the whistle-_O-! I prefer to use the Dale Call myself!


----------



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

A guy on Utah duck hunting forum his name is simple makes good raspy duck calls he is making me one right now. Check out his post.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth, with all due respect a whistle isn't as capable as a mallard call, but is easier to use.I believe more people have success with a whistle for that reason. A whistle is a good compliment, but i have never seen anyone manipulate the movements of ducks with a whistle like you can with a mallard call. Location is more important than all else but a duck call can and does make a huge difference when hunting puddle ducks on some days. It is all relative to one's skill with the tool though. Duck calls don't scare ducks, poor duck call operation does. Many guys believe geese are more callable than ducks, and maybe they are. Ducks can be infuenced by a good caller with a good call. Few are skilled enough to do it around here, and your Lohman is probably capable of very little compared to modern calls. (Unless it is a call designed by Mr Bill Harper called a pro model 400 in the 80s, and even that one isn't as good as today's stuff) You are partially right but partially wrong as well. You can't pissed me off I know where you are coming from.
Btw Dave knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I like a Echo timber single reed. And use it to mostly to train my dog. But it has brought a duck to his demise before too.;-)

Spry


----------



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

for an all-around best call you can't go wrong with a Zink ATM! I have a RNT Microhen, RNT daisy cutter and the ATM all three are great for their own reasons but the I alove the ATM because it NEVER fails. Even when I droped it in the lake is still ran flawlessly. Bottom line though, just find one that works for you, everyone is different and they all can get a ducks attention if use correctly.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I use a rnt daisy slayer. But for the money cabelas always puts the buck Gardner spitfire on clearance every year for $15. That is the best bargain in duck calls and it's a great call
I always buy a few every year and I give them out to the kids I take on the youth hunt.


----------



## elitewaterfowl (Sep 5, 2014)

Fowlmouth is a hundred percent correct. But at times, and when used right the calling is deadly. Dont scream at the duck. You wouldn't be jigging a jig in front of a big cutthroat like you were taunting your brother. Its almost like coaxing. ZINK calls are great. That's what I use


----------

